# CPT Help - Laser Destruction of Pyogenic Granuloma



## pegjoh5746 (Aug 10, 2012)

Can anyone give me some insight. Two of my provider do laser destruction of pyogenic granuloma. One states should be billed as 17110 and the other 17106. I have found references from trailblazer, novitas and aetna showing should be 17110. However one of our senior coders is stating she was told should be 17106. Thanks


----------



## jholt12 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi,
 Here is what I found for the description of pyogenic granuloma.

Definitions:
1. an acquired small rounded mass of highly vascular granulation tissue, frequently with an ulcerated surface, projecting from the skin, especially of the face, or oral mucosa; histologically, the mass is a lobular capillary hemangioma.


Synonyms: lobular capillary hemangioma 

I think that this is one of those that it depends on who is coding it. Truthfully, I could see the rightness in both of their answers. 

I would check with the insurance that you are trying to bill for. The LCD's for Medicare would also help to see if that would be covered with those CPT's.

I hope that helps.


----------



## kcap2210 (Apr 8, 2015)

My doc does shave excisions of pyogenic granulomas with KTP laser to base of lesion. We use a shave code (i.e. 11300) and 17106. These lesions are definitely proliferative vascular lesions and bleed profusely. I've never received a denial for these codes. The ICD.9 is 686.1.


----------



## CatchTheWind (Apr 9, 2015)

Why do you use two codes for one procedure?


----------

